# Indicator beeper inaudible



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

we have just finally committed to exchange our '89 VW HiTop for an '02 Hymer B544.

We haven't yet taken delivery, but on the test drive I noticed that the beeper for the indicators was all but inaudible and it wasn't immediately obvious if the indicator was on or off (and the indicator arm is very close to my kneecap).

Anybody else noticed/solved this problem?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*indicators*

Hi LGC

I fitted a small beeper into the dash, but if you have a left and right indicator light, you will have to fit a diode from each indicator live to the live of the new buzzer,

Good luck


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Yes,I the had same problem with my X250 Fiat based motor home I "fixed it" by fitting a small bleeper from Maplin and two blocking diodes. (£1.50 total)

I have a Bessacarr from the Swift stable, It was fairly easy to do, I took a feed from the wiring to the rear indicators, rather than mess around in the engine bay, but possibly not to be undertaken if you are not fully confident, however any good auto electrican should be able to fit a similar device.

Interesting you should mention this "problem" as it has never as far as I am aware been mentioned before.

Les.


----------



## G-Curtin (May 28, 2008)

I`m having the same problem with my Auto Scout.I have to look down to see it the light is flashing and even at that it`s hard to see on a sunny day


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Inaudible beeper*

Gillons Gadgets make a device for this purpose - £7.50. www.gillonsgadgets.co.uk

Ray


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Inaudible beeper*



rayhook said:


> Gillons Gadgets make a device for this purpose - £7.50. www.gillonsgadgets.co.uk
> 
> Ray


Brilliant bit of kit works great. I went for the Mark 1 Loud and I'm glad I did. Easy fit too.

Highly recommended.

Johnny F


----------

